

Inside Google’s (open source) Compact Language Detection tool - msbmsb
http://www.globalbydesign.com/blog/2010/12/06/inside-googles-language-detection-tool/

======
msbmsb
Link to the Chrome branch's tool source code:
[http://src.chromium.org/viewvc/chrome/trunk/src/third_party/...](http://src.chromium.org/viewvc/chrome/trunk/src/third_party/cld/)

